# CPC-A Looking For Work In The Alabama Area



## laqueshiasmith@yahoo.com (Oct 29, 2010)

LaQueshia Shaw, CPC-A
71 Benton Rd.
Winfield, Al 35594
laqueshiasmith@yahoo.com 
(205)487-0096
(205)522-5665
OBJECTIVE: 
To obtain a career in the medical field where I can utilize my training and skills. I have obtained through education and externship. A member of AAPC since November 2009. 
EXPERIENCE: 
May 2007-Nov 2008 BMW(Manpower) Southaven, Ms 
DATA ENTRY CLERK: 
Accounts payable 
Dealer services 
Inventory control-cycle counting 
Order puller 
Packer 

July 2006-Sept 2006 Helen of Troy(Instaff) Southaven, Ms 
VALUE-AD: 
Scanned items 
Packed items 

April 2006-May 2006 Asics(Kelly Services) Southaven, Ms 
VALUE-AD: 
Labeled items 
Scanned items 
Packed items 

Apr 2003- Aug 2005. Dr. Smith's Home Family Medical Clinic. Senatobia, Ms
BILLER/CODER:
Coded diagnosis and procedures
Collected insurance information and paperwork
Billed patients for the services provided
Answered phone calls
Scheduled appointments

EDUCATION: 
March 2009- Dec 2009 Delta Technical College Horn Lake, Ms. 
Major: Medical Coding Specialist.-Certified Medical Coder. 
Externship: UT Cancer Institute, 1331 Union Ave, Suite 800, Memphis, Tn 38104. Oct 19, 2009- Nov 20, 2009. 
Aug 2001- May 2003 NWCC Senatobia, Ms 
Major: Computer Information Systems. 
SKILLS: 
Customer Service, ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, Account Receivable, EOB-CMS 1500, Data Entry, 10-key Touch, 46 wpm, Inventory control, Account payable, Shipping and Receiving. 
REFERENCES: 
Connie Noel, Delta Technical College. Position: Medical Coding Instructor, 662-280-1443. 
Tiffiny Stewart, Delta Technical College. Position: Externship Coordinator, 662-280-1443.


----------

